# Going to the OPC



## Organgrinder (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey ya'll,

It has finally come to pass. My wife and I are now attending Faith OPC in Carland Texas. This decision has taken two years to make. 

In my posting "To Go or Not to Go" I was preparing to have a meeting with my pastor. The meeting went very well. I was so releived. There are no burnt bridges and he was very encouraging about my decision to go to the OPC. It is good to know that we are still friends. I basically said that I am a Calvinist and not a Dispensationalist. Then I told him that I had located a body of like minded believers. My wife and I plan to use the drive time to read books abour Refomred topics. There is so much that we don't know. 

I had the privilege of playing for the OPC a few weeks ago. It was my first time to ever play in a Reformed church and to play a service on a piano. 

Thank you for your support and encouragememt.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome! I have been greatly blessed in the OPC and within our congregation, believe God has been able to make fitting use of my skills to His glory.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 15, 2012)

Best of everything to you and your family and so glad to hear things have gone well for the transition. I am in a similar situation having recently chosen a reformed church and transitioning our family. We are learning a great deal about reformed doctrine and very much enjoying our decision as well.


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 15, 2012)

Praise the Lord!


----------



## Zach (Oct 15, 2012)

I have also been greatly blessed by my short time in the OPC. Praise be to God!


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome to one of the biblical, reformed denominations! A NAPARC member denomination.http://www.naparc.org/member-churches/

You have done well by seeking to leave peaceably and under the process of the church authority you are under. This is one of the first tenets of reformed theology, a "high" view of the church.

Blessings.


----------



## Martin (Oct 15, 2012)

Organgrinder said:


> . My wife and I plan to use the drive time to read books abour Refomred topics.



How long of a drive is it for y'all?


----------



## Humble_penitent (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## jandrusk (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome to the OPC family, brother!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 15, 2012)

Pastor Chad is a good man – and I think that's Garland TX with a G.


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 15, 2012)

Congratulations. My wife and I are on a similar journey. We ourselves are testing the waters at a local OPC. I bet you feel as though you are among a great cloud of witnesses. We stand on the shoulders of giants.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 15, 2012)

I had never been a member of any church throughout my life because I disagreed with so much they taught or did. I had tried the non-demoninational churches, reformed Baptist, and the PCA. It wasn't until I found the OPC and heard my pastor preaching that I knew I had found where I belong and straight away wanted to become a member. Welcome to our small denomination!


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 15, 2012)

Jon, are you going over to Staunton?


----------



## Theoretical (Oct 15, 2012)

Ah! There have been many recent new faces at Faith, but now I have made the connection and can put the person to the puritanboarder. I shall be out of town this weekend but look forward to meeting you in two Sundays, Lord willing. Welcome to a church that has been a truly great blessing in my life and others'.


----------



## kodos (Oct 16, 2012)

Praise God! We visited Faith OPC earlier this year. Seemed like a great congregation. I'm overjoyed for your family! May God continue to reform His Church - we need it so desperately in this country. Especially here in Texas


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 16, 2012)

Probably. We are trying to move slow and cautiously. However, Meaghan and I feel good about Staunton OPC so far.



jwithnell said:


> Jon, are you going over to Staunton?


----------



## Andres (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Mark,
Very happy to hear that your transition is working well for you and even more happy to hear that you have decided on Faith OPC! Faith OPC is in our presbytery so I know many of the dear saints there very well. As Steve has mentioned Pastor Bond is a godly man who is faithful to God's Word. Along with Pastor Bond, Faith OPC is blessed with a group of outstanding elders and I am confident your family will be ministered to there. Also, Scott (Theoretical) from here on the PB is a member there so you'll have to look for him as well. 

My wife and I will most likely be transferring our membership to Faith OPC once we relocate to DFW. I will certainly look forward to meeting you in the future.

Edit: Oops, I see Scott has already posted before me!


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 16, 2012)

We've had close ties with the Staunton church -- good folks!

One of the advantages you'll find in being in a smaller denomination like the OPC is that you'll constantly find connections!


----------



## Organgrinder (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you all for the warm welcome. I'm looking forward to meeting some of you there.

Our drive will be about 45 minutes going the shortest way. My parents live near Faith PC and we go there sometimes for layover. Hopefully they won't grow tired of us being around some Sundays. 

Yes, we do need more Reformed churches in Texas. It seems that most new churches in my area are those cowboy churches or some kind of family praise worship fellowship entertainment complex with food court kind of thing.


----------

